# Do rabbits hate hardwood floors?



## EdwardForDaWeen (Jun 27, 2012)

So I have had my pet rabbit for about 2 weeks already and he'd let me pet him and is very comfortable in his home. He isnt really comfortable with me picking him up yet. I leave the cage open everyday (with a fleece bottom) and he would kind of step off the fleece then put his paws onto the hardwood floor then step back inside the cage -,-. Is he still in the stage of "getting used to the new home" or is it because Shiro just doesnt like the hardwood floor?


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 27, 2012)

In my limited experience, I'd say it's getting used to the new home.

My two would do something like that (stretch as far forward with their front paws and then hop back). But now they'll come out on the the wood floor as willingly as any other surface.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jun 27, 2012)

Agnes doesn't like our hardwood floors in the kitchen.she'll walk on them but it's not her favorite. She gets off them as soon as she can.


----------



## EdwardForDaWeen (Jun 27, 2012)

Lol my rabbit does ecaxtly that, how long did it take for your rabbits to get used to it?


----------



## blondiesmommie (Jun 27, 2012)

I have 2 rabbits, my furry one doesn't like hard floors at all, only carpet, excepts she pees everywhere still lol but my other rabbit (whom is poorly trained) doesn't mind the hard floors, go figure lol


----------



## JessicaK (Jun 27, 2012)

Probably 2-3 weeks. They'll still do it if something is new or different.


----------



## Luv My Bunnies (Jun 28, 2012)

None of my three bunnies like hard or slippery floors they only like rugs I can put a small mat or small rug down on the hall or kitchen floor and they slowly get to the rug and stay on it.LOL!they look like their on an island


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 28, 2012)

my girls don't seem to mind hard wood floors at all! here's a video i got of them tonight at exercise time!!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10150978207713224


hmm have no idea why its upside down but you can still see them being silly


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 28, 2012)

Some of our rabbits don't care for hardwood floors and won't go on them while some of ours travel anywhere, no matter the surface.


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 28, 2012)

how do i share a video from here? the link i posted is down


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 28, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWEgmh6M3_c&feature=g-upl[/ame]


----------



## MagPie (Jun 29, 2012)

Harvey doesn't mind hard flooring. In fact on hot days he'll stretch out in my kitchen to keep cool. But he doesn't go zooming around them. He does that only on carpet.


----------



## cwolfec (Jun 29, 2012)

At first my bunny hated our tile floors, but now he won't even sleep in his bed. He has to be sprawled directly on the floor. Didn't take him long to get used to it. Maybe a week. He's pretty chill.


----------



## EdwardForDaWeen (Jun 29, 2012)

I put some fleece in front of the cage just to see if it was actually the hardwood floor, and it actually was. Shiro went out of his cage and onto the fleece. So I'm guessing he doesn't like hardwood floors? 

Is there anyway to make him get used to the hardwood floor? Because I wouldn't really want to take the fleece out and put it on the floor every time so that Shiro would come out of his cage. And also the majority of the house is actually hardwood floor :\


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 29, 2012)

Most of my bunnies do not like slippery surfaces. Two of them are totally fearless and will go anywhere, one doesn't like them but will reluctantly venture off the rug, and the other two will not leave the area rug.


----------



## Tahlrana (Jul 5, 2012)

Dotty hates slippery surfaces. I suppose it just depends on preference. When we moved her cage to the kitchen she wouldn't move out of it one inch. We once picked her up to make sure she got some running time but if the cage was closed she would leap for the nearest person and cling onto them.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 5, 2012)

We got a few runners and once they were out exploring all started going out on the tiles and hardwood. Of course, some of ours didn't let anything slow them down--thanks to the makers of "baby gates".


----------



## mimosa (Jul 6, 2012)

Harriet still does that. I think it's more of her inspecting the environment (testing the water) more than anything. She is also stepping out onto hard wood, but she doesn't seem to mind it otherwise.


----------



## ZRabbits (Jul 7, 2012)

*fantaysah wrote: *


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TWEgmh6M3_c&feature=g-upl


Thanks so much for sharing that video. Your bunnies looked like they were having so much fun. No problems with hardwood floors for them. Just love those binkies. 

My Luna and Rubeus don't mind the vinyl, but the others are too cautious and stick to the rug. 

K


----------

